# How UBER drivers ruined the transportation business.



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I hope you know, that instead of picking up your phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now.

Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.

I heard today that a CEO of a major fast food joint does UBER a few days to get out of the house and he's a millionaire.

If you don't need the money, get off the road!!!!!!

First you ruined the taxi cab business, and now you are so obsessed with money, the millionaires are even doing it. Go play golf!!! Its our not fault your wife and kids are so annoying you have be on the road taking our money to get away from them.

I can't wait till the automated cars come already. You rich drivers will have to go get a divorce and face your problems head on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

You seem upset that you aren't making money driving for Uber. Maybe you should become a CEO of a fast food joint too.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber has one major market and that is millennials. 

But, I have also found that very wealthy people have a fascination with Uber and Lyft and do use the services on occasion.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber has also ruined it for the travel agents, bellmen and concierge. The hotels HATE FUBER!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.
> 
> I can't wait till the automated cars come already. You rich drivers will have to go get a divorce and face your problems head on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

He's mad....

I get it to a point. Our resident Atlanta Driver Day claims to have a $300k a year job and drives a $110k Tesla around for his Guilt Free Whiskey and Cigar collection....

I know if I were making near that kind of money, I wouldn't even consider Uber... but that's just me...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> He's mad....
> 
> I get it to a point. Our resident Atlanta Driver Day claims to have a $300k a year job and drives a $110k Tesla around for his Guilt Free Whiskey and Cigar collection....
> 
> I know if I were making near that kind of money, I wouldn't even consider Uber... but that's just me...


Yeah I don't get it. Why put up with the headache?

To think that i wake up everyday and have to do this, and a millionaire or 300k guy might be out there with me waiting on the same road. That's just ridiculous. If we are next to each other waiting, UBER should at least have the decency to give me the better ride over him. Let him get the pool rides and give me the airport rides.

People making over 60k should be resigned to UBER POOL


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah I don't get it. Why put up with the headache?
> 
> To think that i wake up everyday and have to do this, and a millionaire or 300k guy might be out there with me waiting on the same road. That's just ridiculous. If we are next to each other waiting, UBER should at least have the decency to give me the better ride over him. Let him get the pool rides and give me the airport rides.
> 
> People making over 60k should be resigned to UBER POOL


He's 100% Select, doubt he bothers with X and he's in an affluent neighborhood that has a lot of Select request.

$60k cut off point? I dunno about that, but 100k definitely sounds right. If I started making $60k a year, I'd probably still drive probably one night a week.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm one of those people with a full-time professional job who does this 1-2 times per month to make a bit of $, get out of the house and even have some fun. Hate to get all capitalistic on you, but if you don't like it, perhaps pick a line of work that actually requires a skill and isn't so easy for just anyone with a pulse and no criminal record to break into.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Hotel bell hops and concierges have been screwed over by Uber. They used to get tipped for loading bags in a Taxi or Limo. Now the Uber pax don't tip them just like they don't tip Uber drivers. I have let them load luggage in my car hoping they will get tipped and then maybe i get lucky as well. I get a disgusted look from the poor slob when they stiff him. Then i take the pos to the airport unload their luggage and watch them tip the skycap right in front of me. Me and the bell hop? Nah. Screw you.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> He's 100% Select, doubt he bothers with X and he's in an affluent neighborhood that has a lot of Select request.
> 
> $60k cut off point? I dunno about that, but 100k definitely sounds right. If I started making $60k a year, I'd probably still drive probably one night a week.


60k in above, let you do UBER POOL all week and nothing else. See how long you last.

And none of you will be able to work New Years Eve. I hate greedy people, makes me want to puke thinking you 60k scum we're on the streets New Years Eve! And no Holiday driving at alll!!!! I should be in charge of UBER. We would have a nice socialist system running where the poor make all the money, and the greedy pigs dine on UBER POOL


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> 60k in above, let you do UBER POOL all week and nothing else. See how long you last.
> 
> And none of you will be able to work New Years Eve. I hate greedy people, makes me want to puke thinking you 60k scum we're on the streets New Years Eve! And no Holiday driving at alll!!!! I should be in charge of UBER. We would have a nice socialist system running where the poor make all the money, and the greedy pigs dine on UBER POOL


I'd also set the distance of the rides for you greedy pigs. People making 60K to 80k can get up to ten mile POOL rides, and everybody making over with their regular jobs can only get 2-5 mile pool rides.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's becoming very obvious why you are a fake teacher rather than a real successful person...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I hope you know, that instead of picking up your phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now.
> 
> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.
> 
> ...


Nothing says I'm a loser than driving uber when you don't need the money. Go play golf, go bowling, go sit on a bench and read the paper, go watch a movie, go get a massage, maybe find some friends to hang out with.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I heard today that a CEO of a major fast food joint does UBER a few days to get out of the house and he's a millionaire.


A CEO of a fast food company chooses a less expensive way to get a ride. He's being smart with his money. That's how poeple become rich, chum.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> A CEO of a fast food company chooses a less expensive way to get a ride. He's being smart with his money. That's how poeple become rich, chum.


No he drives uber. Not uses it as pax.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> Hotel bell hops and concierges have been screwed over by Uber. They used to get tipped for loading bags in a Taxi or Limo. Now the Uber pax don't tip them just like they don't tip Uber drivers.


"The world is changing and I'm not prepared for the inevitable!" It's no one else's responsibilty if a job no longer pays the same amount in the same way that it used to. Things change. Learn to roll with it. Better your circumstances. Keep your eyes on the horizon and be prepared. Bell Hop is not a career.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and *you ruined a business* where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.


What business did Uber ruin? The taxi business? There are still taxis, but now riders have more options. Are you saying that Uber broke a monopoly? No sympathy there.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's becoming very obvious why you are a fake teacher rather than a real successful person...


Get off your high horse UBER black. You are scum too, except you really have to kiss the passengers butt. I bet you call them Sir and give them everything under the sun for FREE. lol I love the UBER drivers that think they are so much better than everyone on here when they do the same thing. If I'm a loser so than so are you idiot!!!!! Lol what a dumbo


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Get off your high horse UBER black. You are scum too, except you really have to kiss the passengers butt. I bet you call them Sir and give them everything under the sun for FREE. lol I love the UBER drivers that think they are so much better than everyone on here when they do the same thing. If I'm a loser so than so are you idiot!!!!! Lol what a dumbo


The irony of this statement...

I'll gladly kiss my Select pax butts, I like $2 a mile rates...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's becoming very obvious why you are a fake teacher rather than a real successful person...


Actually you are a bigger loser!!!! You make money but don't know how to manage it!!! You are so emasculated that you probably let your wife run through your money like a bull in a China shop!!! You aren't a man!! Lol you have to do UBER because you don't have the fortitude to tell your wife no!! Try being a man and cut up those credit cards so you aren't on the road working this welfare job. Get a clue bro.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The irony of this statement...
> 
> I'll gladly kiss my Select pax butts, I like $2 a mile rates...


When your kissing that millennial butt that gets in your car, think of me!!! I hope someone like me bends right over for you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The golden age of taxi is dead. Uber may be at fault, but not cab drivers that drove for Uber in my opinion. A cab driver refusing to drive for Uber is a symbolic gesture at best. If you were a taxi driver that didn't participate, you just didn't get your slice of the pie. I doubt most Uber drivers ever drove a cab before. I know I never did. If no cab drivers joined Uber that would have only meant that Uber would have recruited more non-cab drivers as their replacements.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, so you're mad that a guy who "doesn't need money" has taken a part-time job? Lol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Actually you are a bigger loser!!!! You make money but don't know how to manage it!!! You are so emasculated that you probably let your wife run through your money like a bull in a China shop!!! You aren't a man!! Lol you have to do UBER because you don't have the fortitude to tell your wife no!! Try being a man and cut up those credit cards so you aren't on the road working this welfare job. Get a clue bro.


Lol, a lot of wild accusations and assumptions there. Again, it's becoming painfully obvious to me why you have to lie about who you really are. I'm sure this wasn't your first time pretending to be someone they aren't. With all the assumptions we can make, at least I can make one that is obvious based on information given to me:

*At least my Girlfriend isn't ashamed of me.*



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When your kissing that millennial butt that gets in your car, think of me!!! I hope someone like me bends right over for you.


I bet you'd like to get bend over, wouldn't you?

I had a falling out with my father for a while. I joined the US Army and served my country. I did so for five years as an infantry grunt, paratrooper.

I went home for vacation and found out my dad was telling folks in his circle of friends that I was a helicopter pilot. Sure, I could have been. I had the test scores to do so, I even had my private pilots license and a degree before I even joined... but to lie about who I was? Nah, that didn't fly with me. There was no greater honor then fighting shoulder to shoulder with my brothers in arms.

Sounds like you were highly complacent in this lie of you being a Teacher. It's come out little by little, but it seems you came up with is lie equally or more so than your girlfriend did.

Don't be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Mizzieman (Dec 8, 2016)

This kid sounds like he is in high school lol. Grow up.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's funny that you think 60k is a lot of money. LOLZ.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, a lot of wild accusations and assumptions there. Again, it's becoming painfully obvious to me why you have to lie about who you really are. I'm sure this wasn't your first time pretending to be someone they aren't. With all the assumptions we can make, at least I can make one that is obvious based on information given to me:
> 
> *At least my Girlfriend isn't ashamed of me.*
> 
> ...


Big deal. Everyone has a sob story. You assume about me just as much as I assume about you. However my assumptions about you are right!!!

I have no need to write about all my accomplishments for pity like you, or to even draw out a big sob story.

What's funny is how mad you get about my assumptions about you, and then you go back and make assumptions about me. Take your own advice UBER driver, and get off your high horse. No one in this platform is better than anyone, but you are saying except me of course because I'm UBER select lol. Get out of here and go pay your wife's credit card bill. Start driving instead of crying you weren't a helicopter pilot.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Big deal. Everyone has a sob story. You assume about me just as much as I assume about you. However my assumptions about you are right!!!
> 
> I have no need to write about all my accomplishments for pity like you, or to even draw out a big sob story.
> 
> What's funny is how mad you get about my assumptions about you, and then you go back and make assumptions about me. Take your own advice UBER driver, and get off your high horse. No one in this platform is better than anyone, but you are saying except me of course because I'm UBER select lol. Get out of here and go pay your wife's credit card bill. Start driving instead of crying you weren't a helicopter pilot.


No one in here has enough gumption to admit the truth except for a few I've seen that hide they are UBER drivers.

So you don't. Big deal big man, they laugh behind your back while the rest of don't have to deal with that. Good for you, slave away for Travis Kalanick


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ignore this troll. He failed at driving and refuses to get a real job. Most of us will stop driving for Uber one day, Uber is the only thing he can do and he has failed at it.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

We put a lot of cab drivers out of business, now it's come full circle and there's no more business for us. Maybe we deserved it..

I'll tell you this much though.. If I see one of those Uber robot cars it's dead


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> We put a lot of cab drivers out of business, now it's come full circle and there's no more business for us. Maybe we deserved it.


There's no more business for us? I'm doing great, thanks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> What business did Uber ruin? The taxi business? There are still taxis, but now riders have more options. Are you saying that Uber broke a monopoly? No sympathy there.


Monopoly no, Oligopoly is a better discription,

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/o/oligopoly.asp
_Oligopoly is a market structure in which a small number of firms has the large majority of market share. An oligopoly is similar to a monopoly, except that rather than one firm, two or more firms dominate the market. There is no precise upper limit to the number of firms in an oligopoly, but the number must be low enough that the actions of one firm significantly impact and influence the others._

Most markets fell under the category of local Oligopoly's running the show, a few large taxi companies that control most of the market share,

It's now the case however now there's a small number of cab companies and a small number of ride share operators.

In most of the Orlando area... there's only 2-3 cab companies that will pick you up plus 2 ride sharing companies, depending on which county/city in the greater Orlando/tri-county area your talking about.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> There's no more business for us? I'm doing great, thanks.


Until your at 60c a mile 12 c a minute (customer rate, 45c a mile 8c a minute driver rate) your rates have a ways to fall yet.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Monopoly no, Oligopoly is a better discription.


Duly noted, thank you.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Until your at 60c a mile 12 c a minute (customer rate, 45c a mile 8c a minute driver rate) your rates have a ways to fall yet.


Yes, I could be doing much worse. Isn't that always the case for someone doing well?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's becoming very obvious why you are a fake teacher rather than a real successful person...


LMAO.
Yea, I noticed he was the same little girl that wants to be a teacher, but is ashamed to be an Uber driver.
But, in THIS post, he's a cabbie that's pissed at Uber drivers.

Get back on yer meds hunny.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Actually you are a bigger loser!!!! You make money but don't know how to manage it!!! You are so emasculated that you probably o.


Wait a minnit. WAIT.
Let me get this right .. HE is emasculated ... yet YOU lie to your girlfriends friends because you are ashamed of how you make a living? (not sure if you're an Uber mug or a cabbie .. can't keep your lies straight)
And HE is emasculated?
OMG.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

What's also ruining fuber is that they are leasing cars to a bunch of idiots that have no business being on the road.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

60K may sound like a lot to some, maybe a little bit younger, of us. Trust me man, when you have a family to feed, children to raise, visits to doctors, bills, mortgage, effin' pets, some social life... 60-70K is nothing anymore.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

The problem I have here is I don't think Uber put one cab company out of business in the sense of complete overtaking of business.... if anything Uber took away the pukers and non-tippers from cab drivers making their jobs a bit better and easier. As rare as I drive anymore I still make the same $300-$400 a day driving a taxi no problem as I did pre Uber... Are the $800 cash days gone? Sure... but I think people generally spend less now than years ago during the Bush43 era.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

And for us poor self-entitled Millenials who can't get any job other than Uber, we'll gladly transport a bunch of non-tipping uber drunk folks for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> 60K may sound like a lot to some, maybe a little bit younger, of us. Trust me man, when you have a family to feed, children to raise, visits to doctors, bills, mortgage, effin' pets, some social life... 60-70K is nothing anymore.


Depends where you live though too. The cost of living is much greater in some towns than others. For example, San Francisco has a much higher cost of living than Reno.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No one in this platform is better than anyone,


What a naive statement. Some people on this forum are clearly better than than others. And that "betterment" is not because of the type of car they have, other job, money, etc. Like any group of people, some within said group are "better" than the others.

Do I think I am better than everyone else? Absolutely not. I have much respect for many of the people on here. Some are Uber drivers, some are not. My respect is not based on what they do or what they make. It is based on their character as observed in these forums... that is all I have to base it on.
Am I better than you? I'm not PC... So I will say most definitely yes. That is based on what you have shared with us. I would be willing to bet I am better than you in almost every measurable category and most subjective ones as well. So how's that for your love of truth?


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I hope you know, that instead of picking up your phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now.
> 
> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.
> 
> ...


You sound like a very bitter and angry man. I don't know your circumstances, so I cannot comment on how you came to be this way, but you don't know the circumstances of other drivers either, so who are you to say who should be driving and who shouldn't? Maybe other drivers with good jobs have elderly parents they need to take care of, or college age students with high tuition bills, or are coming out of a financial crisis. They have just as much right to spend their time driving as you, as long as they deem it worth their time and effort. Maybe you should mind your own business and use your energy to find another way to make more money if that is what you need to make you happy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I don't mind uber rich folks driving for Uber. If they want to do it, that sounds fine to me. Sure, I like making $2.47 for completing a trip as much as anyone, but if some guy making a professional or even CEO type salary wants to make it instead, be my guest! I bet he'll get bored pretty quick. And if he spends his part time driving for Uber, maybe that means some guys who are mainly Uber drivers can get something high paying for their side hustle.

I would bet a person making big dough for his main job could get a job that makes big dough for his side job if he really wanted to.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmmm sounds like you need some uber theraphy.
Go out there and drive two days a week.
That should calm you down


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> You sound like a very bitter and angry man. I don't know your circumstances, so I cannot comment on how you came to be this way, but you don't know the circumstances of other drivers either, so who are you to say who should be driving and who shouldn't? Maybe other drivers with good jobs have elderly parents they need to take care of, or college age students with high tuition bills, or are coming out of a financial crisis. They have just as much right to spend their time driving as you, as long as they deem it worth their time and effort. Maybe you should mind your own business and use your energy to find another way to make more money if that is what you need to make you happy.


No, people who need extra money should go do something else, and not turn a full time well paying job into a "gig" You are insane if you think a 1,200 a week job that anyone can do should be turned into a less than minimum wage job because someone needs to take care of their granny. Lol. They are the ones who should go get a job.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> What a naive statement. Some people on this forum are clearly better than than others. And that "betterment" is not because of the type of car they have, other job, money, etc. Like any group of people, some within said group are "better" than the others.
> 
> Do I think I am better than everyone else? Absolutely not. I have much respect for many of the people on here. Some are Uber drivers, some are not. My respect is not based on what they do or what they make. It is based on their character as observed in these forums... that is all I have to base it on.
> Am I better than you? I'm not PC... So I will say most definitely yes. That is based on what you have shared with us. I would be willing to bet I am better than you in almost every measurable category and most subjective ones as well. So how's that for your love of truth?


OMG your posts sound like a kindergarten teacher. I can't even get through this one before wanting to violently gag.

You love being abused by UBER for whatever reason. That's great! So keep doing it!!!

You can think what you want and I'll keep thinking you are a very dumb idiot who for some reason keeps defending low wages.

NEWS FLASH UBER driver, you are an UBER DRIVER!!!!

A desk at corporate is not waiting for you LOL!!!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> OMG your posts sound like a kindergarten teacher. I can't even get through this one before wanting to violently gag.


I thought YOU were the teacher? Isn't that what you and your peach of a gf tell everyone?



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You love being abused by UBER for whatever reason. That's great! So keep doing it!!!


 Please, by all means, how am I being abused by Uber? I'm not an Uber defender, I think a great deal of the ways they do business are asinine. I am also not "abused" by Uber, I log on when I want, make some extra cash, work at my convenience when not doing my main job.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You can think what you want and I'll keep thinking you are a very dumb idiot who for some reason keeps defending low wages.


 Please, show me a quote of me "defending low wages"... here is a hint, it does not exist



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> NEWS FLASH UBER driver, you are an UBER DRIVER!!!!


 yes, I drive for uber in my off time while doing other things in my "daily life" to improve myself... your point is???



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> A desk at corporate is not waiting for you LOL!!!


 LOL, last thing in the world I would ever want is a "desk at corporate".

lol, I wish you could comprehend how ridiculous your posts make you look. At this point, you are nothing more than entertainment to me. Either you are sincerely this delusional or you think you are funny/witty/trolling.

If you really believe what you are typing and are not trolling, you sincerely and honestly need some real help.
If you think you are getting under my skin, think again, I find entertainment value in shit like this... so basically you are just my dancing monkey.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I thought YOU were the teacher? Isn't that what you and your peach of a gf tell everyone?
> 
> Please, by all means, how am I being abused by Uber? I'm not an Uber defender, I think a great deal of the ways they do business are asinine. I am also not "abused" by Uber, I log on when I want, make some extra cash, work at my convenience when not doing my main job.
> 
> ...


Dang dude I almost cared about your post. All the other posts you were doing almost made me care, but this one, this one was really close.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Dang dude I almost cared about your post. All the other posts you were doing almost made me care, but this one, this one was really close.


Glad I could make my dancing monkey almost care... here is a peanut.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> What's also ruining fuber is that they are leasing cars to a bunch of idiots that have no business being on the road.


THIS is probably the greatest travesty of Uber. "giving" cars to people that shouldn't have them or can't possibly make enough to keep them.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Dang dude I almost cared about your post. All the other posts you were doing almost made me care, but this one, this one was really close.


He's bored.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Glad I could make my dancing monkey almost care... here is a peanut.
> 
> View attachment 88143


As a fake teacher I give you a D on your effort for this post. The other posts were C- at best, but this post just really shows a lack of effort.

If you want to pass my fake class, you need to turn in far better work.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Aww did I not make my dancing monkey happy with his peanut?


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No, people who need extra money should go do something else, and not turn a full time well paying job into a "gig" You are insane if you think a 1,200 a week job that anyone can do should be turned into a less than minimum wage job because someone needs to take care of their granny. Lol. They are the ones who should go get a job.


Show me where it says that driving for Uber is only a full-time job?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I hope you know, that instead of picking up your phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now.
> 
> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.
> 
> ...


Symply not truth.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi and uber drivers. For me, a large amount of my earnings used come from driving on weekends and at events. Now my earnings are much smaller, mainly because there are too many drivers on the road and most aren't legal to do business in my city. I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would. I'm not going to drive uber mainly because the pay rate isn't enough in my area to justify the expenses. Also my area is an over saturated market due to uber x and xl. If you don't need the money please don't drive. All you're doing is screwing the full timers out of income that's essential for them to have successful businesses.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I believe that you will find the percentage of part-timers doing this for fun is extremely low. We do it because we need the money. Anyone who tries it out for fun will soon realize how much work it is for a small return on investment and give it up. I have known afew people who tried it for fun and they didn't last a week.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> 60k in above, let you do UBER POOL all week and nothing else. See how long you last.
> 
> And none of you will be able to work New Years Eve. I hate greedy people, makes me want to puke thinking you 60k scum we're on the streets New Years Eve! And no Holiday driving at alll!!!! I should be in charge of UBER. We would have a nice socialist system running where the poor make all the money, and the greedy pigs dine on UBER POOL


So by denying us driving NYE, you can work and have a bigger slice of the pie, is not greedy how?



jonhjax said:


> I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi and uber drivers. For me, a large amount of my earnings used come from driving on weekends and at events. Now my earnings are much smaller, mainly because there are too many drivers on the road and most aren't legal to do business in my city. I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would. I'm not going to drive uber mainly because the pay rate isn't enough in my area to justify the expenses. Also my area is an over saturated market due to uber x and xl. If you don't need the money please don't drive. All you're doing is screwing the full timers out of income that's essential for them to have successful businesses.


Your duality is striking there Napeleon. What with thinking a nice socialist system would benefit you under the guise of helping out all your fellow full timers, and then ending how us part timers screw your nice successful business over. As I understand it, you want crony capitalism which is a playing field tilted in your favor.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> instead of picking up your phone, you *could of* picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now... you ruined a business where we *could of* made the exact same as you in our Taxis. If you don't need the money, get off the road*!!!!!!* Go play golf*!!!*


There's no way that a teacher would say "could of" instead of "could have." Also I'm pretty sure they cover proper punctuation in Teacher School.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi and uber drivers. For me, a large amount of my earnings used come from driving on weekends and at events. Now my earnings are much smaller, mainly because there are too many drivers on the road and most aren't legal to do business in my city. I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would. I'm not going to drive uber mainly because the pay rate isn't enough in my area to justify the expenses. Also my area is an over saturated market due to uber x and xl. If you don't need the money please don't drive. All you're doing is screwing the full timers out of income that's essential for them to have successful businesses.


If you were the only plumber in town, and Bill the plumber starts his own plumbing business down the street from yours, would you feel entitled to all the business in town because of the fact you were there first? If you own a pizza place and I open one down the street, what makes you believe you hold exclusive franchise to the pizza business?

Who are you to determine what income is essential for any particular person? If someone wants to work hard and make additional income it is their damn business, and you have no idea what they are doing it for. Maybe their kid wants to go to college, maybe Sally needs braces, or they have to pay for a new roof on their house.

Welcome to the world of free market capitalism. The world that allowed you to carve out your place in the world of personal transportation is also open to anyone else that chooses to work.

You have no monopoly or "right" to this venture.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi and uber drivers.


Followed immediately by:


jonhjax said:


> I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would.


So if you drove part time (like you wish you could), you'd only drive the worst possible hours for earning money just to be nice to the full-time drivers?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> We put a lot of cab drivers out of business, now it's come full circle


Bad for you I suppose but as far as cab business being dead I assume in your market but I do just fine in my market


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi drivers. I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would


Ok I have to say this........in your market maybe I drive a taxi......part time I may drive 36 hours a week maybe 40 but that's pushing and I still net good money it also helps I drive for biggest best and most requested taxi company in my market.......sure there are complaints about taxis but mostly the "dummy cabs" or smaller companies......(dummy cabs have no dispatch and can only do street hails).......but the 2 biggest companies (#1 being my company and #2 being closest competitor) we don't get much complaints so anyway like I said in my market of StL it's pretty good to be a cab driver for me


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> I don't think the part timers get it. The major problem is that the part timers usually drive during peak business hours and that takes business away from full time taxi and uber drivers. For me, a large amount of my earnings used come from driving on weekends and at events. Now my earnings are much smaller, mainly because there are too many drivers on the road and most aren't legal to do business in my city. I'm a taxi driver and I really don't have the option to work part time. If I could I would. I'm not going to drive uber mainly because the pay rate isn't enough in my area to justify the expenses. Also my area is an over saturated market due to uber x and xl. If you don't need the money please don't drive. All you're doing is screwing the full timers out of income that's essential for them to have successful businesses.


The problem is, in most cities, cabs will only do airport and downtown. Here in Pittsburgh the cab system was absolute garbage and deserve to be gone.

The other thing drivers don't understand is that Uber/Lyft were meant to be side gigs. As more drivers became full time, Uber/Lyft rolled with it. I do this full time now but I know I need to find another job and do this only part time.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Uber, in my opinion, is a great example of creative destruction.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

5StarPartner said:


> The problem I have here is I don't think Uber put one cab company out of business in the sense of complete overtaking of business.... if anything Uber took away the pukers and non-tippers from cab drivers making their jobs a bit better and easier. As rare as I drive anymore I still make the same $300-$400 a day driving a taxi no problem as I did pre Uber... Are the $800 cash days gone? Sure... but I think people generally spend less now than years ago during the Bush43 era.


I doubt you make the same money. While uber hasnt killed taxis it has definitely jacked a lot of marketshare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No, people who need extra money should go do something else, and not turn a full time well paying job into a "gig" You are insane if you think a 1,200 a week job that anyone can do should be turned into a less than minimum wage job because someone needs to take care of their granny. Lol. They are the ones who should go get a job.


Lol the fool is you for thinking Uber would be a full time job and pay your bills. Its a gig and no one feels sorry you cant find better work.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Stop assuming.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> OMG your posts sound like a kindergarten teacher. I can't even get through this one before wanting to violently gag.
> 
> You love being abused by UBER for whatever reason. That's great! So keep doing it!!!
> 
> ...


Stop your bellyaching and simply stop driving for Uber.
It's a free country and you are free to change jobs, careers.. whatever.
Instead, you sit here and just complain and complain like some spoiled brat.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

In my market anyone who drives a vehicle for hire needs to have a business license, commercial insurance specifically for transporting passengers for hire, city vehicle inspections, state background check and a medallion on the back of the car. All this costs about $4000 at the absolute low end. Most tnc drivers won't invest the upfront money to drive legally, especially part timers. Uber and lyft seem to almost encourage not paying these fees. An attorney friend of mine seems to think uber might be violating our state rico act wkith their business practices! The amount of unidentifiable tnc drivers here makes enforcement of the law difficult at best. If any, and I repeat, ANY driver gets everything he or she needs to be legal I welcome them to the business and wish them well. Part timers, and full timers that aren't licensed are the problem. They take income from the drivers who are legal and that's just nothing but BS. Have I made myself clearer about my opinion on this issue? Let me know if I need to explain anything related to my post any further, God bless and good luck.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> In my market anyone who drives a vehicle for hire needs to have a business license, commercial insurance specifically for transporting passengers for hire, city vehicle inspections, state background check and a medallion on the back of the car. All this costs about $4000 at the absolute low end. Most tnc drivers won't invest the upfront money to drive legally, especially part timers. Uber and lyft seem to almost encourage not paying these fees. An attorney friend of mine seems to think uber might be violating our state rico act wkith their business practices! The amount of unidentifiable tnc drivers here makes enforcement of the law difficult at best. If any, and I repeat, ANY driver gets everything he or she needs to be legal I welcome them to the business and wish them well. Part timers, and full timers that aren't licensed are the problem. They take income from the drivers who are legal and that's just nothing but BS. Have I made myself clearer about my opinion on this issue? Let me know if I need to explain anything related to my post any further, God bless and good luck.


Florida is proposing a bill that would regulate ridesharing drivers. It also makes it very clear that local levels (St Johns) cannot override or add any regulations to drivers who use the ridesharing apps.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I have heard that. I'm fairly active politically here on this issue. I keep track of city council meetings and email and talk with some of them on the phone. I want to see the bill that comes up for a vote. One died in committee last year, I believe. I'll call and email reps and senators and let my feelings be known. If it hurts the taxi industry I won't like it but it will become law and that's fine with me.
Oh, and this is directed at jp300h - GO GATORS!!! School of journalism and communications, class of 78.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I hope you know, that instead of picking up your phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3X more than what you are making now.
> 
> Too many of you who made 60k a year at a regular job, thought you needed a side gig too, and you ruined a business where we could of made the exact same as you in our Taxis.
> 
> ...


Waaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber management are clearly scumbags.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

What a sad, empty, lonely, boring, and pathetic life one must lead to actually drive for either of these companies to "get out of the house" or "for fun".

JFC get some hobbies and get a life. There's a million other things one could be doing with their life but yet they put their life & car at risk by driving for a few extra dollars. Holy hell.

"I hate being around my wife & kids so I go out and drive for Uber." LMAO
"I do Uber so I can meet people and talk to them." LMAO

Nobody cares about their Uber/Lyft driver, they just want a quick cheap ride.

F**king sad.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has also ruined it for the travel agents, bellmen and concierge. The hotels HATE FUBER!


No it ended the under the table bullturd. Guest would rely on the hotel to take care of them, the only thing that they got was a crooked cab or black car driver charging way more than the fare should be. Customer is finally in charge of the ride, not the criminals.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It's written in the same place that says Uber is only for part time side hustling.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well we found it and that's the hard part. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has also ruined it for the travel agents, bellmen and concierge. The hotels HATE FUBER!


Too bad. So sad.


----------

